# 327 Fed Mag



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

What would it be useful for other than I just want one?
Your thoughts? Do you have one and how do you like it?
Iâ€™m looking a the Ruger Single Six in this caliber.


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

*327 federal*

I have a Ruger GP 100 in 327 Federal and I really like it. Easy round to reload.Enough power for personal defense or close work on pigs and such. A little less recoil than the 357 in my opinion.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I have on in a New Model Blackhawk, 5.5" barrel. It's an interesting revolver to load for in that it really needs to have exactly the correct powder combination to match the bullet weight, not sure, but think that's a function of the speed of the round and barrel dwell time. It is a real fast round, similar to a 30 carbine in a Blackhawk and like you I had to have one. Wish someone built a Lowwall chambered for it, life would be complete! LOL


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Didn't know they offered it in the Single Six. I see it's a Lipsey's only purchase. I've always wanted to get a second SS in .32 H&R. I've shot pistol silhouette with mine and I carry it a lot while hunting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help.
SST - Where do you shot?


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

I have one. Just had to have it in the collection. Good shooter. I have the Ruger as well. It's a hallway gun. Other than that, it's like a 10-mm type round. Not much for anything but plinking....


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's one thing they're good at. We often go to our range to work on loads for a variety of rifles we play around with, when they are cooling off, we get out our handguns and shoot at a torso silhouette that's at 275 yds. Saturday morning we were doing this and one of my buddies fired his 10mm and hit about half the time which is very good, then another buddy fired with his 44 mag and hit about half, then I fired a 100 grain load out of my 327 and went 8 for 8. I'm sure it was an accident but it's flat and fast which certainly helps. This doesn't suggest I want to get into a gunfight at that range with someone with a rifle, but it is an interesting capability. Oh, I immediately put the 327 up and quit while I was ahead, bragging rights for a week or so. LOL


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

I've got the Ruger SP101 in .327 mag - love it! Light to carry, concealable in my combat master holster, plenty of power and accurate from the 3" barrel. Ammo is readily available at Academy and Bass Pro (wish I could say that about my 10mm).


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Redsmacker said:


> I've got the Ruger SP101 in .327 mag - love it! Light to carry, concealable in my combat master holster, plenty of power and accurate from the 3" barrel. Ammo is readily available at Academy and Bass Pro (wish I could say that about my 10mm).


Check Freedom Munitions for 10MM. They were running a special on it last week, might still be going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

PD - 275 yards with a handgun?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> PD - 275 yards with a handgun?


 Yes.

I realize sometimes I post things on here that sound absurd but it's true. I have several friends that long range shoot Prairie Dogs with me. We frequently take shots over 1000 yards at them, they're small, 3X9 inches. We don't often connect but it's fun when we do. Some of the more memorable kills have been hits with subcaliber rifles .20's and 17's at distances of 600yards. After doing this for a while the next step was to see what we could do with pistols, this 275 yard torso silhouette is as far as we've gotten, I suspect things will get ridiculous in the future because we're trying to do it. We are using two handed grips off of a bag to make these shots. Saturday morning we had a no value wind and no mirage 60 degrees, in other words, perfect conditions. No way this happens with much of a crosswind. I was shooting a 100 grain bullet at 1550 fps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet! I just wanted to verify what I was readding. Nice shots. I'm assuming this was with a scoped pistol.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

These pistols don't have scopes. Keep in mind the target is a full sized torso silhouette, in other words it's pretty big. I do have a XP100 with a scope and it's easy to hit the silhouette with it.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great shooting Prarie Dog!! Only people who try things like what you did ever learn/believe it is possible. Ever try the Jed Clampett over the shoulder with a mirror?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

twang56 said:


> Great shooting Prarie Dog!! Only people who try things like what you did ever learn/believe it is possible. Ever try the Jed Clampett over the shoulder with a mirror?


 Thanks for the compliment.

I haven't thought about doing a Jed Clampett, back in the day I did think about doing Ellie Mae--LOL.

Interesting you brought that up, will think about it, a guy would have to think about safety and ear protection on that deal.. More to come, maybe a pic or two.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It is a great round, flat shooting, low recoil, and plenty of power for small game.....not to mention accurate. With a pistol of that chambering, you also have the benefit of being able to shoot 4 other shorter 32 cal cartridges too. If only Marlin would chamber a lever gun for it too!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> If only Marlin would chamber a lever gun for it too!


 Have often wondered about this too, it would also be cool to have a low-wall rifle in the chambering too. I fooled around with the cartridge on quickload and it really gains a lot of velocity as the barrel is extended with the practical gain peaking at something like 18". Been checking on this and have discovered the rim dimensions on this round are almost identical to the standard small rifle round--223 or 222 etc.. It's likely that a guy could re-barrel one of these rifles that came in a small rifle chambering. It just costs money.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> If only Marlin would chamber a lever gun for it too!


Wonder if the one they have for the .32 H&R can be rechambered for it.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/Cowboy/1894_32Magnum.asp


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> Wonder if the one they have for the .32 H&R can be rechambered for it.
> 
> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/Cowboy/1894_32Magnum.asp


Good question, I suppose a guy would need to see if it would feed and eject a loaded round?? It won't chamber completely. The next question is the action strong enough to deal with 44,000 psi? IDK. Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

The next question is will it handle over twice as much pressure? 21,000 versus 44. They did sell that rifle in 44 mag which is 32,000. Wonder if you could get someone at Marlin to say that the action would handle it? LOL


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

My local gun shop got in a Ruger order that had two of these Single Seven 7.5" barrel in it. Had to have one, will post some numbers on it compared to the 5.5" I have. Should be somewhat faster. Tried to do some testing Saturday morning, wind blew my chrono. over three times before I could get off even one round, finally hung it up and went home. 25 degrees and 30mph winds really sucked.


----------

